

How to go about getting freelance jobs? - dhaivatpandya

Hi,<p>I'm a student, and I can't take a fulltime job.<p>I also can't move anywhere.<p>So, I'm stuck with jobs that are:<p>1) telecommuting
2) short term contracts, or part time<p>How would I go about find jobs like these?<p>I'm a pretty competent programmer and I would rather not spend my time on places like freelancer.com where $10/hr is considered pretty good.<p>TinyProj fit the bill perfectly for me, but, unfortunately its been shut down.<p>Where should I go now?
======
eburley
Don't be deceived. 10$ an hour on freelancer.com may seem like the norm, and
you may well take some jobs that end up paying about that, but: 1\. Not all
skill areas pay that poorly. Look for an underserved area and exploit it. 2\.
Those low paying initial projects can turn into long term good paying
clientele. I did exactly that with six iOS projects in 2011. The effective
hourly rate on the initial jobs was 20-30, but once I had proved myself to the
client, I would quote at 80-90 an hour, with no objections. 3\. You're a
student who can't take a fulltime job. In that situation 10$ an hour work from
home isn't a bad deal.

~~~
dhaivatpandya
See, for me, I don't really want to work if its $10/hr, because "just making
money" isn't really my goal, and I would rather spend my time working with
open source projects.

Thanks for the suggestion, though!

~~~
eburley
OSS is definitely an alternative. For me bidding on and winning iOS jobs was a
way to motivate myself to grow my iOS skillset whilst getting paid.

------
twog
Whats your skill set? I run a small design agency, where occasionally I need
help with frontend/backend projects. Drop me a line if you want to chat

~~~
dhaivatpandya
Ruby on Rails, Python, PHP (Symfony, CakePHP), MongoDB, MySQL, jQuery,
Javascript, C/C++, algorithms.

I learn new things pretty quickly, too.

How would you like me to contact you?

------
jordanbrown
wait til fabric. ;)

